# Perfect Strangers Karate Episode



## PhotonGuy (May 8, 2019)

Back in the day there used to be this sitcom that aired called Perfect Strangers. Although I never really got into it I did see a few episodes and I must say its really funny. Anyway I did see this one episode where Larry and Balki take up Karate. After getting beaten up by a bully in a bar they take up martial arts. I recently saw the episode again on Dailymotion, in my opinion a really good episode.


----------



## AndreaLola (May 8, 2019)

I used to watch that show!  I dont remember the martial arts episode unfortunately, but I remember one where they joined a gym.  They were so sore from lifting they could hardly move.  I was either a pre teen or early teen at the time and I thought the show was hilarious.  
Remember when Kramer took martial arts on Seinfeld?  Or Ross from Friends?  They were funny episodes!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2019)

Funny stuff.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 14, 2019)

AndreaLola said:


> I used to watch that show!  I dont remember the martial arts episode unfortunately, but I remember one where they joined a gym.  They were so sore from lifting they could hardly move.  I was either a pre teen or early teen at the time and I thought the show was hilarious.
> Remember when Kramer took martial arts on Seinfeld?  Or Ross from Friends?  They were funny episodes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The episode is in season three and its called "Karate Kids" you can find it on Dailymotion. Enjoy!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 22, 2020)

AceVentura said:


> That was one of my favorite shows when I was a kid and I remember that episode well.  I was just thinking about it recently.  Haven't seen the show in 20 years or more.


You could get it on DVD, its a great show.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2020)

AndreaLola said:


> I used to watch that show!  I dont remember the martial arts episode unfortunately, but I remember one where they joined a gym.  They were so sore from lifting they could hardly move.  I was either a pre teen or early teen at the time and I thought the show was hilarious.
> Remember when Kramer took martial arts on Seinfeld?  Or Ross from Friends?  They were funny episodes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You mean the episode "Hunks Like Us," another really great Perfect Strangers episode. All of us gym jocks are all too familiar with how Larry and Balki felt in that episode. 

I am not familiar with Kramer taking up martial arts in Seinfeld or Ross from Friends, I never got into those shows.


----------

